# Where to buy coal in nh?



## nhplumberboy (Mar 3, 2011)

Just wondering where to buy coal in Nh that isn't $400.00 / ton


----------



## donnied44 (Mar 6, 2011)

Try Dodge's Agway.   or any grain store for that matter.  Also, call any stove shop that sells coal stoves.  They know where to get it.  By the way, by burning coal, we are supporting the United States economy.  By burning oil, we're supporting.........?


----------



## rowerwet (Mar 6, 2011)

Canada and Mexico mostly...


----------



## nhplumberboy (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been getting it from my local stove dealer for $9.10/per bag just seems a little steep. I have a one ton diesel so I could transport. This is my first week of burning coal and love it!
Thanks
Mike


----------



## donnied44 (Mar 7, 2011)

nhplumberboy said:
			
		

> I've been getting it from my local stove dealer for $9.10/per bag just seems a little steep. I have a one ton diesel so I could transport. This is my first week of burning coal and love it!
> Thanks
> Mike



Hi Mike,  How are you?  What kind of Coal stove did you install?  I called Allens Coal in Derry   (603)432-7200 today and they have coal for 330 / ton.  That would equate to 6.60 per 40 lb bag or 8.25 per 50 lb bag (I didn't asked how many lbs per bag ) 
I don't know exactly where you are but that might be worth your drive.
Don


----------



## Burn-1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure where you are in central NH but I think Dutile's in Laconia has bulk coal. I know they used to.


----------



## nhplumberboy (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a tarm 402 boiler I got off a job, the customer said she had an architcet friend look at it and it was junk and I must remove it and two other boilers as part of the job. I sanded it down repainted and cleaned it up and inst5alled in my new house. the house is 3800sq ft all radiant with superstore tempered by the coil. It is working great! I'm in the lebanon/ hanover area. but I'll drive two three hours for a good deal. My e 350 extended van will carry one ton easily


----------



## nhplumberboy (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Allens Coal in derry is where my local coal guy is getting it. Its Kimmels and 50 pound bags
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Willman (Mar 8, 2011)

> she had an architect friend look at it and it was junk



What did they know ? Great deal on your part.

Will


----------



## pybyr (Mar 8, 2011)

These folks live right near me and while I have never bought coal from them, they're very decent people (and their website mentions Western NH; not sure if they have a minimum for delivery):

http://www.blackrockcoal.com/


----------



## nhplumberboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I spoke with blackrockcoallast week and they want $350. /ton plus $125.00 delivery bulk only. That just seems a little steep, and I really want bags! Just seem so much easier to deal with all around.
Thanks 
Mike


----------

